

Ask HN: Kickstarter Funded Companies in YC / Other Accelerators? - _s

I remember reading a while back of a company that funded through kickstarter and was also at YC - but for the life of me can&#x27;t find it anymore; just wanted to ask if anyone knows of it or any others?
======
burnout1540
Pebble.

[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/597507018/pebble-e-
pape...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/597507018/pebble-e-paper-watch-
for-iphone-and-android)

